# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Rseau >  A TCP error (10013: An attempt was made to access a socket in a way forbidden by its access permissions) occur

## nypahe

Bonjour

J'apprends wcf et je viens juste d'ecrire mon premier code.
mais j obtiens cette erreur

```
A TCP error (10013: An attempt was made to access a socket in a way forbidden by its access permissions) occurred while listening on IP Endpoint=0.0.0.0:8080.
```

Qui semble un  probeme de socket. je travaille sur w7.
Merci  d'avance

code a toute fin utile


```

```

----------

